# DSL Modem/Wireless Router Combo



## mwilkie40 (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently moved into a new home and had my DSL hooked up. They gave me a Modem with a Wireless router integrated into it. Originally they hooked it up to my IMac via an ethernet cable, but after they left I tried to connect wirelessly. I was able to get connected to the network that was created and my Airport meter showed full strength but I was unable to send or receive data. I couldn't get a webpage to load, open the ITunes store etc. I was on the phone with Apple support for like an hour going through the system configuration for the network, but to no avail. They referred me back to the local provider and when I told their tech I used Mac OS X he ummmmmed me to death, put me on hold for 20 minutes and I then I hung up in frustration.
(They are a very small communication company in Western New York. I never thought I would envy those who have Verizon!)

Does anyone have any suggestions that may help?

I was thinking of just trying to bypass the router and go buy Airport Extreme and plug the ethernet cable into Airport and go from there. Or I could swap out the combo modem/router for a regular modem from the DSL provider and then purchase Airport. But I want to get some feedback to see if I can fix the problem without spending any extra cash. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep! Create two Locations (Apple Menu/Location) one for Ethernet and one for Wireless. Set up the Ethernet one first, while plugged in to the router. You'll need to activate wireless through your router management app.

If your ISP provides a connection with DHCP then set your ethernet and wireless for that protocol in TCP/IP.


----------



## mwilkie40 (Nov 20, 2006)

What's my router management application? Is it native to OS X or something I should have got from my ISP?


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2006)

Your ISP should have given you a manual for your wireless transmitter/router box. Set up instructions should be in there.


----------



## mwilkie40 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nato, Thanks for your help! I created the two locations. One I call "Home" that uses the ethernet connection and One I called "Wireless" to use the wireless network and it seemed to work right away when the "Wireless" location was selected. I was wondering if I have to set up a default so that the Location when I boot my machine is automatically set to "Wireless"? If so could someone tell me how to do that? I don't want to do it manually each time I reboot.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 21, 2006)

If you have your wireless card set to "On" then it will be the default connection. For example, whenever I sleep my laptop (which is set for wireless with the Location I created) and then wake it up, the wireless connects automatically.

Glad I could help you! This is one area where PCs seem to be better than macs--as long as there isn't a problem, though. I hate troubleshooting pc connectivity issues because everything is so automatic. But most of the time it's an issue of the computer confusing a wireless and a wired connection.


----------

